# Conexión de jacks del panel frontal



## jgiordano01 (Sep 19, 2009)

Buenas noches comunidad del foro, solicito ayuda para conectar los cables del panel frontal de mi PC, es decir conectar los cables que vienen de la tarjeta madre a los jacks hembras del panel frontal, ya que estos fueron cortados al ras, he buscado por internet pero solo mencionan la conexión de estos cables a la tarjeta madre pero no a los jack de audio y micrófono, los cables tienen la siguiente nomenclatura 

Pines de la tarjeta
1 = PORT1_L 
2 = AUD_GND 
3 = PORT1_R 
4 = PRESENCEJ 
5 = PORT2_R 
6 = SENSE1_RETURN 
7 = SENSE_SEND 
8 = EMPTY 
9 = PORT2_L 
10 = SENSE2_RETURN 

Quiero saber en cual pin de los jacks lo sueldo


----------



## electrodan (Sep 21, 2009)

El manual de tu placa base debería indicar a donde se conecta cada pin.


----------



## jgiordano01 (Sep 22, 2009)

Correcto, pero en la placa ya estan conectados, lo que necesito es conectar la otra punta del cable a los jacks (Audio, Microfono, USB) que se encuentran en el panel frontal


----------

